# No Go Aquarium in Office



## Alex123 (Jul 3, 2008)

I work for a large company and just the other day I got denied request to set up a small aquarium in my office. There explanation is that it is considered an appliance and that is prohibited. I responded and informed them that I will have only regular office light as the only source to an outlet and no filters. They said no aquarium of any type is allowed. I am disappointed since I spend a majority of my day in my office and what's more relaxing than looking at a nicely setup aquarium! Company allows potted plants why not ones that are in water? Anyhow, even though this plan didn't pan out, I still like a little input. From what I have read the following setup should work. I have an unused 5 gallon hex aquarium. I was thinking of putting top soil and substrate in there with fast growing plants. I would put a amazon sword smack down in the middle with anacharis lining around the perimeter of the hex aquarium like a roman columns. Both plants will grow big(well sword) and tall so under which I might have some low light plants. I'll have some hornworts on top and some community fishes. I don't need heater since in my office, the temperature is pretty constant year round. No filter as I have read in the forum that it's not really needed for small tanks. Since the tank is small, overhang office florescent bulb should be ok. I have outside window that gets some light in the morning. I'll also have some snails. This should be a descent setup right?


----------



## Anotheridiot (Sep 4, 2008)

Ive been thinking of same thing for a while myself. I'm pretty sure that if I ask can I have an aquarium I will be refused. I plan on trying it a different way tho.

Im planning on asking can I have a water plant on my desk 

Start it for a couple of weeks and allow the plants to grow. Once there are no complaints, accidentally allow some shrimp to fall into it 

Then again, given that there are a lot of computers around the office (including on my desk) so the objection would be valid in my case.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Sorry you were denied permission to have an office tank. The setup you describe should work quite well. 

How about putting the tank on a nearby filing cabinet or separate small table to get around the water issues. That's what I did with a tree I brought in - over 4 feet tall, 3 feet wide and goes through a gallon of water a week during the summer.


----------



## Alex123 (Jul 3, 2008)

Idiot, sounds like a good approach. Ha ha I can ask director "can I have water plant in my office?" Then few weeks later bam director says, "That's not a water plant, It's a fr#@&ing aquarium You're fired!"...well not the last part. I mentioned what happened to my former boss and he said he will talk to my boss's boss. So we'll see. Maybe like cs_garden mention, they have issue with water. They might also be worried about tank breaking and flooding the floor with water.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

If you have a window in the office, you can use sunlight too. The less plugins the better to make your case.


----------



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

I totally agree. It is after all, easier to ask forgiveness. And that's a shame. I think you are on the right track by solving any objectionable issues before they come up. I didn't have a window, and felt lucky to have a door (not a cubicle). I know how it feels to want a little bit of nature in the mind-numbing office. Good luck.


----------



## Rusalka (Jun 11, 2008)

I used the "water plant" justification at my current job with great success. I used a nice vase that holds about 3.5 gallons with a cool white compact fluorescent in a nice reading lamp that just happens to be constantly shining on my "water plant" to disguise it even further. Now that's it's up and running and everyone likes it I've snuck in a small filter for water movement and some nerite snails. Once that goes undetected I might even try sneaking in a couple of white clouds, too! That may be pushing it - we'll see. Covert aquarium keeping!


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

I used to work for Chase and the property management of the office building absolutely forbid ANY kind of water-type appliance, tank, cooler, or anything Too worried about possible spills and floods and the insurance.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

How's an aquarium any different than a lucky bamboo plant. My plant sits in water.

We have florescent lighted cabinets and one could leave them on 12+hours a day.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

Some states recognize therapeutic pets, I.E. in the apartments i do maintenance on we don't allow cats but if a doctor prescribes a therapy pet we have to consider it a service animal and cant even charge a pet deposit. Just a thought .


----------



## Alex123 (Jul 3, 2008)

You all make a good point. I should just send this link to ppl with power of decision...or not. I'll sit on it and see. I might give it another go in the near future. As you mentioned, I might ask for aquarium plants which happens to have snails stuck on it. If I can get that approved I can worry about fishes later.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

newbie314 said:


> How's an aquarium any different than a lucky bamboo plant. My plant sits in water.
> 
> We have florescent lighted cabinets and one could leave them on 12+hours a day.


If your plant tips over it's not like 5, 10 or 20 gallons of water spreads across the furntiure, floor or carpet. If a tank has some kind of leak problem over the weekend, or someone inadvertantly hit it with a broom or vacuum handle or anything that could break it , it really could cause water spillage/damage that could seep under floors, carpets, furniture, between walls, etc. And with today's litigious society they'd have to get some major work done ripping up floorboards and maybe getting under walls to prevent ANY chance of lingering moisture causing mold issues down the road.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not on the side of property management companies or insurance companies by any means, but think of it from their point of view. Little, if any, upside but loads of potential downside.


----------



## Alex123 (Jul 3, 2008)

Rich good points and one that I lightly mentioned but you put it into much more detail. That's why it has to be small aquarium. I feel that 5 gallon or less seems reasonable to limiting the damage. Though still a lot of water, but if we are to look at the drinking water units that we have around the building, they are I believe also around 5 gallons. Anything that can go wrong will go wrong sooner or later. I believe that firmly but we live in a world with risks and managing the risks through prevention go a long way in preventing or at least make it extremely difficult to go wrong. I think it's a matter of perspective and from my perspective, the risk when done properly is sufficiently low enough to warrant trying. For example it's 5 gallon and rest on a very wide and low sturdy coffee table. It's really hard to knock it off the table. The aquarium is acrylic hex and will not be moved around the office so leak is unlikely. Point is yes there is always risks. The light bulb could blow and cause a fire. The monitor or computer can malfunction and cause a fire, the water pipe can leak and flood the ceiling/flooring, etc but they are low risk. I think aquariums like my setup are also low risk to me. But as you said convincing the other side is the problem.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

I have a little 5 gallon NPT at work and it's way low hassle. All I'm using to run it is a compact fluorescent light.

Re your earlier question. I would not even consider putting an amazon sword in a 5 gallon tank. They get too big. Look for an amazon sword compacta or Echinodorus parviflorus v Tropica. crypts also work well.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Could go for a 2.5 gallon glass and put a betta in it.


----------



## Alex123 (Jul 3, 2008)

Newbie it's still consider an aquarium though.


----------



## tames (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh, I hate to rub it in , my boss let me, and she is thinking of getting one too. I hope it comes through for you. Many people love to visit my office and ask about my tank.

20 High
Eco Complete substrate (didn't want to mess with the dirt)
2 High Output T5's (48 watts total)
Heater
No filters or pumps
Set up 4/1/2008

These were taken 05/29/2008. The plants have grown A LOT since then


----------



## Alex123 (Jul 3, 2008)

Tames sweet setup(hint of jealousy). Yeah, if I could push it , 20 gallon would look real nice in my office too. You have a 360 degree view of the tank as well.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Alex123, not to push the envelope - but a Betta Bowl is the best way to 'test the waters'. Your typical Betta Bowl is very portable and if you are asked to remove it (worst case scenario) - that is easily done. You can even put in a 'sprig' of whatever plant you feel comfortable with to cut down on the typical water changes. 

Try that for a month or two and let us know the reactions (positive or negative) that you get. Keep it small and practical. 

You never know what management picture in their mind(s) when an employee asks to put an a 'AQUARIUM' in their office or cubicle. 

Other peoples' comments about a plant in the office is exactly what started me on my first 'Betta Bowl in the Office'. I thought it would be easier than having to remember to 'water' a plant. What little did I know. I never expected to learn how complex aquatic plants could be. And I love it. 

Aquariums in the office can be a funny thing too. When I first started with mine I was very attentive with Seachem Daily Dosing, etc. Now luckily my 4 male Endlers, Anubias and Java Fern are very low maintenance. I feel guilty about it. I feed them exactly 4 small Tetra Algae Crisps. Just enough for them, just small enough to not pollute the water. 

I do have an inch of soil underneath my 1 inch layer of soilmaster select. 

But I feel completely guilty. I see my Fish Bowl when I walk into my office and when I leave my office. The rest of the time I am so consumed by what I need to to (too little time, so much to do) - I completely forget that it's there. 

People still admire it when they come into my office. That is kind of fun at times. It is interesting to watch and listen to their reactions. I even have an office name tape thing on the bowl stating the name 'Poecilia Wingei - Endlers'. 

I wish you the best of luck. It is nice that you have a window in your office. That is a very big plus. 

Let us know how things work out. 

And on lunch break, if the boss eventually let you start small, you can always look for a bigger bowl. Try looking at the 'vase' section in the stores. They have interesting shapes. 

Best of luck. 

Jimbo205


----------



## Alex123 (Jul 3, 2008)

Jimbo, I don't think my managers are against it. It's really the facility dept. in the company that is against it. I should have just put an aquarium in the office and remove it if requested. Now that I have asked them and they strictly stated that no aquarium of any kind is allowed, I can't very well go and put in a bowl with fish in it. I can push my manager to request it, they have some sway. But for now, I'm not going to pursue it. Maybe after New Year.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Well if you allowed a plant, then get a lucky bambo, a clear vase and put the betta in it.
Now it's just a plant 

I know "Letter of the law, not the spirit".


----------



## xtremefour (Sep 30, 2008)

I have a l gallon acrylic fish tank on my desk. I bought this at a local store and it came with a lid with a 7 watt bulb. I have a blue crowntail betta in it. I have some generic aqaurium rocks I was given and a fake plant. 

Everyone seems to like my tank and I am the only one that I know of who has set one up. I never asked I just did it and it seems to be fine. Supervisors walk by all the time and see it and nothing has ever been said. 


matt


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Alex123 said:


> Jimbo, I don't think my managers are against it. It's really the facility dept. in the company that is against it. I should have just put an aquarium in the office and remove it if requested. Now that I have asked them and they strictly stated that no aquarium of any kind is allowed, I can't very well go and put in a bowl with fish in it. I can push my manager to request it, they have some sway. But for now, I'm not going to pursue it. Maybe after New Year.


I'd put a single lucky bamboo stalk in a half sand/ half water (only half full) 40g breeder... a model for succession into an aquarium.

This sort of stupidity is what's lead me to say:

"Forgiveness: It's easier to get than permission."


----------

